# Owl City



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

I liked Fireflies a lot, so I went and bought Owl City's album: Ocean Eyes.

It's great! Almost all of the songs sound similar, but the music is so light and cheerful, I don't mind at all.
Dental Care is fantastic. :3

So any other Owl City fanfurs or what?


----------



## Eske (May 25, 2010)

I like their music a lot!  I guess the lead singer is the same guy from Reliant K, which is great because I've always liked his voice, just not the music.  

Unfortunately, as you said, all of their songs sound almost exactly the same, which gets really dull after a while.


----------



## Akasai (May 25, 2010)

Owl City is like a guilty pleasure. I shouldn't like it. But its just so goddamn clean. 

"You would not believe your eyes, if ten million children died."

Wait..

In seriousness though - Its just really smooth music. Theres nothing particularly edgy about it, but its the kind of music that I reckon anyone likes if they cast off genre hatred and image and just listen to it.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

I like them too, for some reason they remind me almost exactely of the band "postal service" did anyone else think that?


----------



## CoonArt (May 28, 2010)

Me too, I really like the music! (got all of their cds)


----------



## Isen (May 28, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I guess the lead singer is the same guy from Reliant K, which is great because I've always liked his voice, just not the music.


Actually, Adam Young has never been in Relient K.


----------



## Zhael (May 28, 2010)

Owl City is a fad, in my opinion. After another album, I doubt we'll hear much of them again.


----------



## Solas (May 28, 2010)

I preferred his older album.  Fanfurs? Yes, they do exist.


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2010)

Goodness, there are way too many people that like Owl City.

Er, I mean...owl city is da best i liek all there songs even tho they sound the same ^___^


----------



## Melo (May 28, 2010)

The piano into to Vanilla Twilight is gorgeous.


----------



## gdzeek (May 28, 2010)

I like them because they remind me of Postal Service, its a great style


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------

